# GSD Breeders in DMV area?



## Jakeyboy (Oct 2, 2015)

Hello, I am in search of a red mahogany and black german shepherd puppy. Our 11 year old german shepherd unfortunately passed away from cancer recently, so we're in search for a new pup. Our older one was actually while, so we're wanting to get a different color to start off new. I am from Virginia Beach and am wondering if there are any breeders in/near the area that breed black and red german shepherds?? I am willing to drive up to 3-4 hours for a new pup!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Sorry about you old pal  

These breeders might be a little bit more of a drive they are in the MD VA PA area. Three breeders that have the coat type you are looking for is little creek http://littlecreekgermanshepherds.com/puppies 
Shiraz Farm http://www.shirazfarmgsd.com/index.html
VBDS http://www.germanshepherdsnva.com/german-shepherd-breeder

I have no experience with ANY of these breeders, but they all health test (though I wish they did more DNA tests like MDR1, DM ect) and they all seem to work/title their dogs. Are you looking for a family pet? Are you interested in working your dog in any venue (conformation, obedience, SAR, therapy, IPO)? What kind of energy level are you hoping for? What price range are you working with?


----------



## LeicasMom (Oct 2, 2015)

*Maryland GSD Breeders*

If you are looking for a good GSD in the Maryland/Virginia area, check the German Shepherd Dog Club of Greater Washington's website. You might see some dogs you like there, and then could contact their owner(s) for breeder info. Some of the members are breeders who might have what you're looking for.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beth Dillenbeck at Hollow Hills in Clarks Summit PA.


----------

